# Manly woman or beautiful transexual



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Question to males only, would you rather have a girlfriend who is either 1. A manly woman--- over 250lbs, who is hairy with a mustache and has a deep voice or 2. a transsexual who looks convincingly like a real girl but will still have the male genital


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

None of the above?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Can I masturbate instead?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Neither. I would rather be alone/single for the rest of my life.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

what's wrong with males when it comes to beautiful transexuals? man up and accept them as your girlfriends. You will one day marry them, love them, they will be your wives


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

both of those are gross


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> what's wrong with males when it comes to beautiful transexuals?* man up *and accept them as your girlfriends. You will one day marry them, love them, they will be your wives


can't tell if serious


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Beautiful transgender girl. If she's attractive I don't particularly care whether or not she has a vagina. And funnily enough I don't have the hilarious instilled phobia of penis that most men so lovingly nurture. How odd.


----------



## DiceMan (Mar 26, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> *man up*


This from the guy who wants to bring mommy along on dates.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

kiirby said:


> Beautiful transgender girl. If she's attractive I don't particularly care whether or not she has a vagina. *And funnily enough I don't have the hilarious instilled phobia of penis that most men so lovingly nurture. *How odd.


Most guys probably just see the lack of vag as a huge minus. Think about all those guys who really appreciate vagina and/or have no interest in going in through the back door.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

probably offline said:


> Most guys probably just see the lack of vag as a huge minus. Think about all those guys who really appreciate vagina and/or have no interest in going in through the back door.


I don't know, I'm pretty sure most of the no's will be as a direct result of thinking that transgender girls are disgusting. The whole 'it's a trap' thing is kind of borne out of that. Those same guys are usually the ones that fetishise anal sex, too, because porn says that you should.

I mean of course it's not ideal. I think vaginas are swell. But if it's someone you're very attracted to, I don't think it should necessarily, in an objective sense, be a dealbreaker. Or, at least, the apparent distaste is mostly going to be from a presence of penis rather than an absence of vagina.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> what's wrong with males when it comes to beautiful transexuals? man up and accept them as your girlfriends. You will one day marry them, love them, they will be your wives


Bro, this is hi-larious.

You don't seem like the type to crack jokes. I swear you are serious with this post, looool.

I'm dying lol.

As to the question, I rather go alone.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

OP makes the best threads


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

MobiusX said:


> Question to males only, would you rather have a girlfriend who is either 1. A manly woman--- over 250lbs, who is hairy with a mustache and has a deep voice or 2. a transsexual who looks convincingly like a real girl but will still have the male genital


LOL at the extremes you've got there.

Love who you want to love, peace.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

kiirby said:


> I don't know, I'm pretty sure most of the no's will be as a direct result of thinking that transgender girls are disgusting. The whole 'it's a trap' thing is kind of borne out of that. Those same guys are usually the ones that fetishise anal sex, too, because porn says that you should.
> 
> I mean of course it's not ideal. I think vaginas are swell. But if it's someone you're very attracted to, I don't think it should necessarily, in an objective sense, be a dealbreaker. Or, at least, the apparent distaste is mostly going to be from a presence of penis rather than an absence of vagina.


For some, a major part of the attraction is the genitalia, and not having the kind desired can ruin the whole attraction.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Option #2.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> Question to males only, would you rather have a girlfriend who is either 1. A manly woman--- over 250lbs, who is hairy with a mustache and has a deep voice or 2. a transsexual who looks convincingly like a real girl but will still have the male genital


suicide for me.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

kiirby said:


> I mean of course it's not ideal. I think vaginas are swell. But if it's someone you're very attracted to, I don't think it should necessarily, in an objective sense, be a dealbreaker. Or, at least, the apparent distaste is mostly going to be from a presence of penis rather than an absence of vagina.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I wouldn't date anybody hairy who weighed 250 lbs...

If you would have phrased it something like "would you date an androgynous woman, or a passable FTM transsexual?", I would have chosen androgynous woman hands down.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

infamous93 said:


> OP makes the best threads


Yes he does.

Really tough, but if I had to pick I'd go with the effeminate and beautiful transexual.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

extremly said:


> Are you asking seriously? And to answer your question I wish you had added a neither option honestly lol


That wouldn't be any fun though


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'd choose the transexual. But I'm not attracted to them at all. 
Men? Yes. Women? Yes. I don't like the combination for some reason though. Sorry OP.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I can tell you are very lonely to think of this kind of stuff.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I can tell you are very lonely to think of this kind of stuff.


I guess I am but I've heard stories of guys dating girls only to later find out they are really transexuals and some react positive while others freak out so that's where I got the idea for this question


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

kiirby said:


> Beautiful transgender girl. If she's attractive I don't particularly care whether or not she has a vagina. And funnily enough I don't have the hilarious instilled phobia of penis that most men so lovingly nurture. How odd.


[email protected] you gay guys that think every straight guy is into guys.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I guess I am but I've heard stories of guys dating girls only to later find out they are really transexuals and some react positive while others freak out so that's where I got the idea for this question


True. I seen it on Jerry Springer


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

It's amazing the threads that don't get closed around here.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

the beautiful feminine trans.

manly figures just do nothing for me I just couldn't get turned on by it. i'd be more attracted to the figure of woman with a dong than the figure of a man with a vagina.

plus giving anal sex and getting blow jobs ain't that bad. its a livable compromise imo (as long as you don't want kids).



kiirby said:


> Beautiful transgender girl. If she's attractive I don't particularly care whether or not she has a vagina. And funnily enough I don't have the hilarious instilled phobia of penis that most men so lovingly nurture. How odd.


its always gonna be an unpopular opinion but I agree. if i'm attracted to someone then I just go with it. if there was a person who I thought was a woman and I just so happened to also be attracted to them,but I later found out they were a trans then what the hell. I am quite open minded sexually and I don't just think of a woman as being a vagina to shag.


----------



## Nivea (Feb 25, 2013)

Neither.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm _not_ desperate. I'll take being single forever idc.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I guess I am but I've heard stories of guys dating girls only to later find out they are really transexuals and some react positive while others freak out so that's where I got the idea for this question


i really don't think that is where you got the idea for the question from at all. you've interwoven transsexual females into a whole lot of threads - take a look at your posting and thread creation history for reference. you need to deal with the issues surrounding your sexual preferences. therapy?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

nubly said:


> [email protected] you gay guys that think every straight guy is into guys.


no we don't.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> i really don't think that is where you got the idea for the question from at all. you've interwoven transsexual females into a whole lot of threads - take a look at your posting and thread creation history for reference. you need to deal with the issues surrounding your sexual preferences. therapy?


Seriously. How many threads about transsexuals can one guy make? You don't need others to tell you that it's "normal", or whatever, by making bizarre and insulting examples like this. Follow you heart, man.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

probably offline said:


> Seriously. How many threads about transsexuals can one guy make? You don't need others to tell you that it's "normal", or whatever, by making bizarre and insulting examples like this. Follow you heart, man.


do you also complain about guys who constantly are making threads about girls?


----------

